# pen parts



## nvenezia (Dec 25, 2013)

Good afternoon,
Doesanyone know where i can get pen parts. I have two pens with defective parts In both cases, they are the black plastic components. Both are Baron pens The first is the nib holder. the second is the plastic component in the cap creating the center band. thanks nick


----------



## Dolphinjon (Dec 25, 2013)

I'd start with contacting the supplier you got the kits from and explain whatever the situation is. I'm not sure what to do if they can't help you because I've never been in a situation where my suppliers were not extremely helpful. Just my $0.02 (I wish my phone had a cents symbol)


----------



## Dorno (Dec 27, 2013)

Hello Nick I have attached a link to Timberbits here in Australia and although these parts are for a Jr Gents I know these pens are closeto same size if not the same it certainly worth a look.

Pen Making :: Pen Components :: JR Gent Components - Pen Kits, Pen blanks, Clock Kits and wood turning accessories.


Cheers   Ian


----------



## chrisk (Dec 27, 2013)

As said above, first of all you should contact the seller you got the kits from.


----------

